# using prague powder #1



## sputnam (Sep 2, 2015)

making disney turkey legs. Recipe says 1 tsp prague. prague jar says """do not use more than recommended"""""" and it says 1 tsp for 5# meat. I only have 2.4# should I cut entire recipe in half or just drop the prague amount....or not worry about it?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2015)

Personally I would follow the instructions from the company that made the cure I was using.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2015)

What re





sputnam said:


> making disney turkey legs. Recipe says 1 tsp prague. prague jar says """do not use more than recommended"""""" and it says 1 tsp for 5# meat. I only have 2.4# should I cut entire recipe in half or just drop the prague amount....or not worry about it?



What recipe are you using for your cure? That can make a difference, if it's a brine (liquid). If it's a dry rub cure then stick to the 1 teaspoon per five pounds, in which case you'd need to weigh out the proper amount of cure for the weight of meat you are curing. And since you are curing individual drumsticks, you need to weigh each piece and apply the proper amount for each piece. If you use a brine mix, like Pop's (see below) then you mix the brine and can place all the drumsticks in, no need to weigh the meat just follow the recipe and the curing times mentioned. 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## sputnam (Sep 3, 2015)

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]
2 large turkey drumsticks

4 teaspoons Morton's Kosher Salt

1 teaspoon Prague powder #1

3 tablespoons dark brown sugar

1 cup distilled water

i cut everything in half just to be safe.....but now I know I don't need to in the future. 

thanks


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2015)

One thing you can do is.....

Weigh out 2.6#'s of water....   now you have 2.4#'s turkey legs and 2.6#'s of water... (~2 1/2 pints)  =   5#'s total weight...    add the 1 tsp cure and dissolve...   add remaining ingredients to dissolve...    add all the brine / cure to the turkey legs and refer for recommended time...  I recommend 5-6 days minimum for thorough curing.. turn / stir / mix daily....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone mastered these Disney legs? There are a few threads on SMF but no definitive "I got it" recipe.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just use pops brine & smoke til 165 internal.


----------



## sputnam (Sep 3, 2015)

legs are done and have a good, hammy taste. I would really love these things except there are sinew and tendons everywhere. Is this normal or did I screw something up?


----------



## sb59 (Sep 3, 2015)

There is just a lot of tendons in a turkey leg.

Check this thread>

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130992/taking-the-ligaments-out-of-the-drumstick-all-at-once


----------

